# Topton N6005 i225



## gpw928 (May 10, 2022)

I have purchased a "Topton N6005 i225" mini PC out of China.

It's fanless and draws between 10W and 15W.

There's a quality M.2 SSD and 2x8GB RAM coming from local suppliers.  Also got a USB3.1 hub.

The need is for a desktop for some time (not sure how long).  But it will eventually become redundant, and I expect to redeploy it as a firewall router.

Searching the archives suggests that the Intel I225-V igc driver is available in one way or another.  So no great concern there.

Support for "Intel UHD Graphics 450MHz-900MHz" looks more problematic.

Has anyone got one of these things running a desktop?


----------



## gpw928 (May 11, 2022)

Hmmm.  This would run fine as a headless FreeBSD server, but I need the graphics for a desktop.

Looks like it's Linux for this beast, with KVM to run a FreeBSD VM.  That will teach me to buy bleeding edge hardware!

Support for Jasper Lake UHD graphics went in the Linux kernel 5.5.  It looks like the Intel I225-V Ethernet driver support happened at 5.11, but there were some mumblings.  It's certainly working at 5.16.  I intend to try Ubuntu 22.04 LTS, which is very recent, and the best way to get a newish Linux kernel (5.15) in a "stable" release.  If that doesn't work, it's Debian bookworm (Linux 5.17.3 kernel in a "test" version of Debian)...  I'll report back in a month, or so, when I have all the parts together.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2022)

gpw928 said:


> Searching the archives suggests that the Intel I225-V igc driver is available in one way or another.


It's included in the upcoming 13.1-RELEASE.


----------

